

Worldwide Slump Makes Nigeria's Online Scammers Work That Much Harder - miked
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/08/06/AR2009080603764.html

======
splat
_But in these tough times, the scammers said, they are relying more on a
crucial tool: voodoo. At times, Banjo said, he has traveled six hours to the
forest, where a magician sells scam-boosters._

I do enjoy the irony.

~~~
phreanix
I'm gonna have to say thanks to their voodoo suppliers, anybody who takes
these guys away for from their computers and internet for 6 hours at a time is
a friend of mine.

------
martythemaniak
I sometimes wonder how I would have turned out had my family not immigrated to
Canada. You take a corrupt place where ethics don't quite exist, mix in an
aptitude for technology and tremendous social pressure to "make it" (much more
than in north america) and I can see myself in their shoes.

------
access_denied
Interview with a Nigeria-Spammer [http://blog.oliver-
gassner.de/archives/3257-Interview-with-a...](http://blog.oliver-
gassner.de/archives/3257-Interview-with-a-Nigeria-Spammer.html)

------
steve_mobs
recessions force companies to be more efficient even if the business is a
nigerian scamming business.

